# Integrated Headset



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

Long story short, I bought an 1 1/8" FSA DH Pig headset and tried to fit it and it won't work. It is way to small. The headtube looks like a standard motorcycle head tube where the races fit into the headtube. The frame is a blitz 1 and yes I know I can't call Versus because they are supposedly out of business. 

Past that what is a good integrated headset? Is this type of headset going to be a big time issue? Can I get a link to what this headset looks like to see if it is indeed what i am looking for.


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

are you sure its a Integrated and not a 1.5 headtube?


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

Pretty sure, the Blitz 2 frame has a standard 1 1/8 headtube. I don't know why they would have switched from 1.5 down to 1 1/8. Plus this frame is probably in the 2004 era. Not to many 1.5" headtubes that old.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

JAILBAIT said:


> Pretty sure, the Blitz 2 frame has a standard 1 1/8 headtube. I don't know why they would have switched from 1.5 down to 1 1/8. Plus this frame is probably in the 2004 era. Not to many 1.5" headtubes that old.


What is the inside diameter on the headtube? A internal headset is typically 44mm.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wormvine said:


> What is the inside diameter on the headtube? A internal headset is typically 44mm.


if you don't know, then swing by the LBS


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Definitely internal, not integrated.


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

This is what the inside of my headtube looks like


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

That's what a integrated headtube would look like.

Here is 2 pics of Versus Blitz's that clearly show standard headsets.
Does your Blitx have a 3 mount points for the shock on the rocker links?


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

wormvine said:


> That's what a integrated headtube would look like.
> 
> Here is 2 pics of Versus Blitz's that clearly show standard headsets.
> Does your Blitx have a 3 mount points for the shock on the rocker links?


I have the Blitz 1 Frame


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

OK. Can you measure the inside diameter of the headtube?
I'll measure a headset bearing.

I measured a standard FSA ACB headset bearing. It's about 41mm in diameter. Or about 1-5/8". That, I believe, is the standard bearing size for a integrated headset that uses the headtube as the bearing cup. 

You seem to have a early model of the Blitz 1 and they may have used an integrated headset. 
The pics I posted are both Blitz 1's.

I did a quick search and it looks like the Blitz did use an integrated headset at one point.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

off topic but Jailbait that is one ****in sweet garage


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is another pic I found with a headset installed


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks like a semi-integrated or internal headset.

This one:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=31082&category=103


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

csermonet said:


> off topic but Jailbait that is one ****in sweet garage


Its a day to day, nothing fancy


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

wormvine said:


> That looks like a semi-integrated or internal headset.
> 
> This one:
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=31082&category=103


Sorry, back on subject. So I will check the ID once I get home tonight, but in the mean time, what would everyone recommend for an integrated/internal headset? Is this type of headset a bad thing?


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

Would this work

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18084


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

JAILBAIT said:


> Would this work
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18084


Yup, It should if your bike is using the standard headtube inside diameter for semi-integrated. 44mm. Make sure you measure.
The Hope probably uses the same ACB 36/45 bearings as all the others. 
Internal (semi-integrated) headsets work well and I have 2 bikes that use them.


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

I measured the I.D. and it is in fact 44mm and the angles for where the race would sit are both the same.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

JAILBAIT said:


> I measured the I.D. and it is in fact 44mm and the angles for where the race would sit are both the same.


44mm ID is for an internal headset(internal cups) not an integrated. So you would need the 
Hope style headset. Remember the standard 36/45 ACB bearings are 41mm OD. THey fit into the cup which has a 44mm OD.


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

wormvine said:


> 44mm ID is for an internal headset(internal cups) not an integrated. So you would need the
> Hope style headset. Remember the standard 36/45 ACB bearings are 41mm OD. THey fit into the cup which has a 44mm OD.


I picked this up. I guess from the info I could find, this is what came standard with the frame.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15888


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

JAILBAIT said:


> I have the Blitz 1 Frame


Dude...

Corrado.

Is it a VR? I cant see the lugs and it looks like the hood is popped, so I can't really tell if it has the VR hood or not. More pictures?


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

JAILBAIT said:


> I picked this up. I guess from the info I could find, this is what came standard with the frame.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15888


That should work. I use that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## JAILBAIT (Oct 14, 2008)

joshed said:


> Dude...
> 
> Corrado.
> 
> Is it a VR? I cant see the lugs and it looks like the hood is popped, so I can't really tell if it has the VR hood or not. More pictures?


It is a VR and it is torn apart right now. It belongs to one of the shop owners. When it was taken apart it was a stock motor with a Procharger supercharger on it. Its been torn apart now for almost 6 years so i never have seen it run, but from what I have heard he used to street race the crap out of it. He said he doesn't even have pictures of it together either.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Geez...no wonder Versus went out of business. Nobody can figure out what parts fit them!


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Dang. I miss my stage 5 G60. Full 8pt roll cage, momo racing seats, harnesses, etc.

Dirty:









Clean:









Looking to get a VR sometime. I miss Corrados.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I need to put this here. not mine, a friend's, but I've rebuilt the motor,trans,susspension,and intierior. it's a 92' G60.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

That thing is clean. I wish I didnt lose all the pictures of my blacked out G60 that I did a 2.0L 16v motor swap on. So pretty.


----------

